# Bow stand



## ENB (Nov 12, 2013)

Without breaking the back whats the best bow stand to buy thats not a pop up?


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

For ground blinds I build mine out of T-Post and cattle panels.

(3) T-Posts [7 footers]
(1) 20 foot by 6 foot panel
(9) 2X4 [8 foot long]
(1) 12X12 black tarp
(2) rolls of black cloth paper [tar paper]
(1) camo net

Put 1 post in the ground. Then tie one end of the panel to the post. Make about a 6 foot circle with the panel and leave about a 2 foot gap. This is where the second post will go at. Tie the panel to the second post. Take the third post and put it on the opposite side of the first two posts. This will help hold the panel in a circular shape. Wrap the sides with the black cloth, tar paper or black tarp. Next make an octagon out of the 2X4 that will fit over the panel. Lay the 12X12 tarp over it for the roof. Put the entire blind under the camo net. Last cut out one window to shoot out of.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

We make these because they are so easy for one person to load/move/unload. Or can make a platform for it too....
And snakes ain't gettin in....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

sgrem said:


> We make these because they are so easy for one person to load/move/unload. Or can make a platform for it too....
> And snakes ain't gettin in....


What kind of price tag on these?


----------



## ENB (Nov 12, 2013)

how much are those


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1983930

Here you go guys.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Those are really nice blinds. I've looked at a bunch and those look good. I really like those big archery window.


----------



## Saddle Blanket (Jul 18, 2013)

Krivoman Blinds

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Just make a brush blind or buy a cheap tripod


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheap tripod and brush them in, no higher than the trees behind you!


----------

